# Moving to Culiacan, need advice about visa, health insurance, etc.



## monika992 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am planning to move to Culiacan this spring to join my Mexican boyfriend, bringing an end to our two year long distance relationship . I spent a year as an exchange student in Mazatlan, have traveled extensively to different parts of Mexico for work over the last couple of years, am fluent in Spanish, have lots of friends and networking connections there, etc...so I feel very comfortable making the move. However, I have a few questions I can't seem to find a good answer to after a lot of research and am hoping someone here can help me.

I plan to do freelance translating once I arrive. I work primarily with US agencies and am paid in Dollars to my U.S. bank account. After explaining this to the Mexican Consulate and inquiring about an FM-3 visa (assuring I could provide proof of income and all other necessary documentation), they told me I could get by on a tourist visa....

However, I would prefer an FM-3 visa for many reasons: less times per year having to drive my car 8-10 hours to the border to renew; being able to apply for health insurance; being able to contract utilities (most will be in BF's name, but I will need a cell phone contract, and who knows what else), and I just want to feel more legal there, and not a "tourist!":

Is the FM-3 ONLY for retirees, or other workers employed in Mexico?? I can't find a classification for freelance workers, even though I can prove all the documentation. The Mexican Consulate didn't seem to eager to let me apply for one. My BIGGEST concern is not having health insurance. Unless I can buy a private insurance policy there as a "tourist" (which I'm sure would cost much more than the public plan). I hate being uninsured. 

Should I have any problems with my car? I don't need to register it locally, do I? I am just a little nervous about being pegged as a tourist with my Pennsylvania plates, and wonder what it takes to get a Mexican plate. 

What about phone or other contracts I might need to put in?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Immigration web page for a work permit

You get a tourist visa and convert it when in Mexico. That's the way most do it but being self employed may be a little trickier

You can't get Mexican plates unless the car is imported into Mexico and that is expensive and not always easy.

Medical care in Mexico is inexpensive but you can apply for IMSS when you get your FM3


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Good questions Monika992, I am in a similar situation in many respects (including converting the long-distance relationship into a nromal one!). I will want some kind of health coverage and IMSS would be OK, but it appears that I will need an FM3 to apply for it. I want to wait for my FM3 because after receiving the FM3 there is a time limit (60 days?) for bringing in a household's worth of goods and I won't have anywhere to put my stuff for 9-12 months. Like Monika992, I don't like going uncovered for long but I don't want to miss the window of opportunity for bringing in my goods. Are there any other options besides a private health policy?
Thanks all


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

You will be breaking the law if you work for money on a tourist visa, never mind what they told you. Also, if you get Mexican clients, you will probably run into a client who requires a tax invoice (“_recibo de honorarios_”) which will require you to be tax registered (“_RFC_”) and for that you definitely need an FM3 or FM2. Most people who get an FM3 with work permission are sponsored by an employer, but in your case you will be seeking the “_FM3 independiente_” which allows you to be self-employed. 

Enter Mexico on a tourist visa and apply for an FM3 (or FM2 if that suits your future plans better) once you are in Mexico. It is generally very hard to get an FM3 from a consulate abroad before you enter Mexico, and even more so—virtually impossible—if you plan to be self-employed. Even within Mexico, the requirements and obstacles for getting _independiente_ status vary a lot from one place to another. If they put impossible requirements in your way, it may be easier to find a job teaching English, get your employer to sponsor the FM3-with-work-permission, and later leave the job and get your work permission changed to _independiente_. I.e. it can often be easier to get “change of employer” than to get permission to work in the first place. 

There are private health insurers in Mexico for residents of Mexico—which you will be—and that would probably be a better bet than arranging something foreign or designed for tourists. Also, a visit to the doctor and minor health care is very affordable, so you really only need health insurance to cover the eventuality of a major catastrophe.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Maesonna. The work issues won't apply to me since I won't be working and the FM3 I'll eventually be getting will be of the 'Rentista' type. It seems that the private insurance for residents you mention is the only option I'll have until I'm eligible for IMSS after getting that FM3.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Both Monica and Circle will have to qualify for an FM3 by showing sufficient foreign income and/or resources. As stated, Monica may not work (even for free) without a specific working permission on her FM3, issued by INM.
Many folks don't realize that consulates are not INM and often don't have the specific details and answers that you may want. In fact, if you ask the same question at several consulates, you will get several different answers. Of course, you can't do that, because you must use the consulate nearest to your home address. Monica seems to have been told what she wanted to hear (a common Mexican trait) and the answer was both misleading and false, which could potentially get her into trouble with INM.


----------



## monika992 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, everyone.

Circle - how funny you are in the same situation as me! I would love to hear your story 

To those who said I cannot work on a tourist visa - I can, because my money is coming from US clients to my US bank account. I will continue to pay taxes in the US. I will not be earning any money at all in Mexico.

Interesting to hear that it is easier to apply for an FM-3 in Mexico. I had heard the opposite! I heard it only takes about a day at the consulate in USA - and can take several weeks or even months to do it in Mexico...hmmm...

I am glad to hear about the private insurance. My boyfriend was helping me look the other day and he didn't know, other than the "gastos medicos mayores" plans, what is available. That might be what I need...anyway...thanks for the tips!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is one place to start looking for private health insurance: http://www.google.com/search?q=seguros+médicos+site%3Amx (even including the sponsored links).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Monika,
Please proceed with caution. Immigration law prohibits work of any kind, paid or volunteer, without their permission. It makes no difference to INM if you are paid in or out of Mexico, or not paid at all. Granted, many 'get away with' doing what you propose, but it is, technically, against the law. I had to stop volunteer teaching when, warned by INM, for a charitable organization, for which the permission to volunteer could have been approved with the correct paperwork. I simply came to their attention quite innocently. Things are tightening up in this economy and enforcement is more frequent.
The rules of this forum prevent further discussion of 'illegal activities'.


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd like to dip my toes into this discussion and ask: how long is a tourist visa good for? Sounds like I would start with that to enter Mexico and then apply for an FM3.
Thanks,
You are all very informative. Great forum.
Rich


----------



## monika992 (Nov 11, 2009)

I understand what you are saying, but I'm not really working "in" Mexico. I'm working "on the internet"...internet work makes things complicated, I understand, but it's the beauty of freelancing. Anyway, thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

YaVengo said:


> I'd like to dip my toes into this discussion and ask: how long is a tourist visa good for? Sounds like I would start with that to enter Mexico and then apply for an FM3.
> Thanks,
> You are all very informative. Great forum.
> Rich


Technically 90 to 180 days, depending on what they give you when you enter, but supposedly they are giving everyone 180 days now.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Monica,
INM will set you straight if they discover you. They don't care where you are paid, or if you are paid, only that your working backside is in Mexico.
Enough said.


----------



## JolaGayle (Nov 13, 2009)

Please let me jump in here and ask a few newbie questions. I may have the wrong thread so move this and change the subject if you think appropriate. There may be another thread addressing this that I haven't found; so point me in the right direction if so.

I'm curious about this because it hits on employment which could affect my husband and me in a few years. We're beginning to look into moving to Mexico after my elderly parents pass (it seem crass to say die, but there you go). This won't likely be in a year, but maybe in a couple. We're in our mid 50s but not in the position to retire for some time. 

If one is a freelancer working via the internet, and has a client base, in our case, from the US, that supplies a steady income, is that an obstacle to spending years in Mexico? What route does one take in pursing this? Is it the _independiente_? If law is law, how do the requirements end up being different from place to place? How do you find out the requirements for one's specific place? Does one end up paying taxes to both countries, say for some years before deciding whether or not to immigrate?

Neither of us are the type that like trying to slide by the back door. Not declaring income or employment and hoping not to get caught is more stress than it's worth to both of us. Being illegal is not an option. 

It appears that one needs to get all their ducks in a row before making any move so as to take advantage of time limits on moving household goods and similar things. Since I'm the anal one, I really like having those ducks lined up. 

Thanks,
Gayle


----------



## JolaGayle (Nov 13, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> ....I had to stop volunteer teaching when, warned by INM, for a charitable organization, for which the permission to volunteer could have been approved with the correct paperwork.


Just curious, did you eventually do the correct paperwork and continue volunteering or was it more complicated than than? 



> The rules of this forum prevent further discussion of 'illegal activities'.


How do you find out what is illegal and what isn't? Is there a document that can be had that outlines things for emmigrants? Do you simply have to find a lawyer and consult on actions such as your volunteer work? If things are as slippery as comments seem to imply, how do you even trust what a lawyer tells you? 

Gayle


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Joyla, in regards to paying tax to both countries, what you want to investigate is "double tax treaties". These are treaties established so that people and businesses who owe tax in both countries can avoid paying tax twice. For a start, see here and here. Have fun!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As mentioned before, some people 'get away' with all sorts of internet activity but are 'technically' working illegally. If you are in Mexico, as a 'rentista', you may not do anything without the permission of INM. In the case of volunteering, the organization must be properly chartered and registered with INM and their officers must have permission to work. Once that is done, volunteers may get free registration to help the organization. In my case, the chain of events wasn't done properly and I did not continue to pursue the matter.
Laws differ from state to state, though federal laws are the same. However, one must deal with the 'interpretation' of the agent or officer in front of you. If you have another opinion, things can get more and more complicated, really fast. You can't expect to come out on top, once you have stirred the pot. Some hire lawyers and find that a good way to dispose of money.


----------



## digame (Apr 10, 2009)

Monika, may I suggest that if RV is giving you advice - and in this case over and over - you would be foolish to not heed it. You appear rather set on your plan, hoping to mould the Mexican law into your own situation. As Bob says, you may get away with it - but then you may not. Your bf is doing you a disservice if he doesn't warn you. As in US and Canada, ignorance of the law is no excuse. How do you get out of your dilemma ? I really don't know. Perhaps a sabbatical-type leave, though if they are your clients in the US that might not work.
Timing is everything. Maybe now is not the time for the move. I know of which I speak, having rushed into a marriage with a Cuban, whereas hindsight has shown me I should have been more sensible. Good luck and I hope you get the answer that helps, as opposed to or maybe the same as the answer you want.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think that the common difficulty, regarding immigration matters, is that the citizen of a country usually has no knowledge of the requirements for a foreigner to visit, or especially to live in their own country. There are few places in this world where one can simply walk across a border and set up housekeeping and work as a foreigner. The penalty is usually confiscation of property and deportation for violation of a country's immigration and labor laws.


----------



## JolaGayle (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the double taxation site. 



> Laws differ from state to state, though federal laws are the same.


:doh: Wasn't thinking of anything but federal laws :doh:



> You can't expect to come out on top, once you have stirred the pot.


So true, so true. 



> Some hire lawyers and find that a good way to dispose of money.


Simply to clarify, I wasn't speaking in terms of fighting any actual thing going on; I was thinking in terms of advice before starting something. Especially in areas with large populations of expats, I was thinking there would be lawyers to consult that would have knowledge of feasibility and legality and how to or how not to do something. Note, I've never had to hire a lawyer for anything yet, but I have worked for some before and don't despise the breed as a whole - just some of 'em.

Say, were we to take a long vacation in Chapala and decide we loved it there and wanted to stay forever. I would think there would be immigration lawyers to consult for advice beforehand rather than risk losing a good client base by doing something wrong. I've gone down in flames too many times before from not knowing fully what I was doing. Time to stop doing that.

Gayle


----------



## ken_in_dfw (Nov 14, 2009)

*Internet income still requires a work permit*



monika992 said:


> I understand what you are saying, but I'm not really working "in" Mexico. I'm working "on the internet"...internet work makes things complicated, I understand, but it's the beauty of freelancing. Anyway, thanks for the advice everyone!


You should definitely listen to what RVGRINGO and others are saying here, Monika. Carol Schmidt, an expat living in San Miguel de Allende who publishes a blog and runs a discussion forum, has confirmed and documented recently that even if your sole source of income is from clients outside of México derived over the Internet, you still need a work visa from INM. She just went through a conversion of her rentista FM3 to an FM2 that permits publishing activities.

In case you're wondering about the taxes, México and the U.S. are parties to a tax treaty that spells out how income is to be taxed. Basically, you can't be taxed twice, but both countries have to know how you're making your money - so you have to file returns in both countries.

And BTW, greetings to everyone on México Expat Forum - as you can tell, I'm a newbie here, though I have lurked off and on for a while. Really enjoy the information here.


----------



## monika992 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I see what you are saying - FM3 visa means you can't work why your physical body is in Mexico. How about the tourist visa though? Just to play the devil's advocate: I mean, I imagine thousands of businss people travel to Mexico for vacation, on a tourist visa, and do work on their laptops while they are there! It would just be completely ridiculous to imagine that is against the law?

On the flip side, I've found another ex-pat American freelancer in Mexico who was able to obtain a visa sponsorship from one local translation agency for a one time translation she did for them. Sounds like it might be a good plan for me.

digame - thanks for your concern. I met my boyfriend when we were both 17 and have known him and his family for almost ten years now (can't believe it's been that long!) and have been romantically involved with him for two years. We're not getting married right now - just living together. It was high time for it as I was getting fed up with high phone bills and only seeing each other for like a week every other month! I definitely wouldn't jump into a marriage until living in the same place for awhile. He's a wonderful person though so I'm fairly confident about the future.


On a totally separate note: if I bring my car into Mexico, do I need to keep my state registration current? Or is the car "valid" as long as my visa is valid? Because my sister in law pointed out to me that once my car registration expires, it can only be re-newed by getting a state inspection in Pennsylvania....and I don't plan on driving from Mexico to PA every year!!!! Can anyone answer this question???? Or know a way around it? Thanks.....

Monica


----------



## monika992 (Nov 11, 2009)

ken_in_dfw said:


> You should definitely listen to what RVGRINGO and others are saying here, Monika. Carol Schmidt, an expat living in San Miguel de Allende who publishes a blog and runs a discussion forum, has confirmed and documented recently that even if your sole source of income is from clients outside of México derived over the Internet, you still need a work visa from INM. She just went through a conversion of her rentista FM3 to an FM2 that permits publishing activities.


Thanks for the tip, Ken. I'm off to read Carol's blog!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Monika,
You need to stop 'pushing the envelope'. Mexico will welcome you on an FMT tourist permit but you wouldn't want to be caught working. How would you feel if you were jailed, had your car and other belongings confiscated and then deported; never to be able to return?
The rules of this forum forbid the promotion of illegal activities and, if you continue to push this issue, you will see your posts deleted and you may be banned from further participation on the forum.
Yes, you must keep your US plates on your car and keep your registration in the USA current. Again, some folks don't, but you can find that you will have to pay those fees, plus fines, and even sky high insurance as a 'new driver' when you eventually return to the USA with your car; which you must do, as required by the bond you will sign when you temporarily import your vehicle into Mexico. Note: On an FMT, you may not leave Mexico without your car. With an FM3, you can.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

monika992 said:


> Thanks for the input. I see what you are saying - FM3 visa means you can't work why your physical body is in Mexico.
> Monica


Is there a typo in this? I'm not sure if you're saying that you understood that an FM3 visa means you can't work. In case this is what you meant, it's not true. You can get an FM3 visa with permission to work.


----------



## monika992 (Nov 11, 2009)

maesonna said:


> Is there a typo in this? I'm not sure if you're saying that you understood that an FM3 visa means you can't work. In case this is what you meant, it's not true. You can get an FM3 visa with permission to work.


Sorry. I meant with the one targeted for retirees. I know there are FM3s for working.

RVGringo, I apologize, I was not trying to push any envelopes. I just wanted to make sure I understood the hows and whys of the issue. Just being told "no, you can't" without an explanation was a little frustrating and I was trying to make sure I understood the situation. Now, I do.

Thanks everyone for your help. I have some more questions about cars, but I will try looking in other forums.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

monika992 said:


> On the flip side, I've found another ex-pat American freelancer in Mexico who was able to obtain a visa sponsorship from one local translation agency for a one time translation she did for them. Sounds like it might be a good plan for me.
> Monica


Probably a very good plan. Something similar happened to me. I got a work permission sponsorship from an institute in a university. After a few months, the project I was working on got dropped. It was then trivial to change my working permission to _independiente_. I doubt it would have been as easy to get freelance working permission at the start, since my degree is unrelated to translation.


----------



## Blackman (Nov 23, 2009)

I understand your frustration and from what I was told at immigration you only need worry if you work here for a company here. If you work online for a company in the states you are ok. Just saying thats what I was told. Also the people I know doing this have it properly set up and their visas do state they can work here. Mentions nothing about registering taxes and such. One important thing is to maintain a permenant address in the US and have your stuff here registered under your boyfriend. That lets you basically act as a tourist or someone on vacation.

Also about your car your tags DO NOT need to be current here in Mexico but they will be the minute you cross the border. Oh and I have let stuff lapse with no problems upon return. Depends on the state. Just check.



monika992 said:


> Sorry. I meant with the one targeted for retirees. I know there are FM3s for working.
> 
> RVGringo, I apologize, I was not trying to push any envelopes. I just wanted to make sure I understood the hows and whys of the issue. Just being told "no, you can't" without an explanation was a little frustrating and I was trying to make sure I understood the situation. Now, I do.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help. I have some more questions about cars, but I will try looking in other forums.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mr. Blackman should consult Mexican law. All vehicles must be properly registered. The 'importada' allows it to be in the country but does not make it legal to be driven on the highways. I am always puzzled by the logic that many expats use to justify allowing their registration to lapse. They get away with it simply because Mexico's traficos have no way of checking the expiration date. Many can't read.


----------



## Blackman (Nov 23, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Mr. Blackman should consult Mexican law. All vehicles must be properly registered. The 'importada' allows it to be in the country but does not make it legal to be driven on the highways. I am always puzzled by the logic that many expats use to justify allowing their registration to lapse. They get away with it simply because Mexico's traficos have no way of checking the expiration date. Many can't read.


Hey not arguing just stating facts that I have experienced and been told when asking at immigration. I and others have been stopped by not just local and state police but even Fedralis and they can simply look at the tags and see they are expired for most of them. Even when they see the expired tags I have never seen anyone have a problem because of it. No doubt there are some who can't read but I doubt its the majority.

I have no problem consulting the law if you could point me to it. In fact I would appreciate it so I could inform my friends and family here, most of them want to keep their stuff current if needed but don't just because they think its not necessary. I keep my tags current on my main car now just in case so no problems for me but in the past haven't and no problems and the same for many others both expats and mexicans with foriegn cars.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are definitely not alone in the impression that you may drive with expired tags. Frankly, local, state and federal officers seem not to care, immigration and customs don't care because it is none of their business and insurance companies don't care either. Nevertheless, somewhere in the dim past, I have read the traffic law and current registration is required. If I stumble across it again, I'll post it. Common sense would indicate that all countries do require that vehicles used on highways be registered somewhere.


----------



## Blackman (Nov 23, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> You are definitely not alone in the impression that you may drive with expired tags. Frankly, local, state and federal officers seem not to care, immigration and customs don't care because it is none of their business and insurance companies don't care either. Nevertheless, somewhere in the dim past, I have read the traffic law and current registration is required. If I stumble across it again, I'll post it. Common sense would indicate that all countries do require that vehicles used on highways be registered somewhere.


Right common sense and good sense! But we both know that common sense isn't all that common these days. LOL 

Hope I didn't come off as contradictory to anything you said. I trust what you say is true but I was just trying to add the reality of the situation in addition to the laws you stated. And as you stated for the most part it seems no one cares about tags but that could end someone up in a jam if they are expired too.


----------



## digame (Apr 10, 2009)

If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's a duck. So if you know something is wrong or not logical, like letting things expire that you know should not, well then you are being foolish, risky or short-sighted. I'm sure RV will correct you if he can be bothered, but I do not think you should counsel people to do risky things. You may walk down the wrong streets of Guad or Chicago (put any name in you wish) and not get held up or worse. But that doesn't make it a wise thing to do. I just fail to understand why people want to defy the rules, at least on this car business. The work thing sounds like a confusing issue and hopefully someone can quote a reference, not just his/her own experience, mostly based on hearsay. My own view is that if you cannot afford to be here for an extended period without working full time, probably you should be looking at alternatives to that plan. Just my opinion, right or wrong.


----------



## Blackman (Nov 23, 2009)

digame said:


> If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's a duck. So if you know something is wrong or not logical, like letting things expire that you know should not, well then you are being foolish, risky or short-sighted. I'm sure RV will correct you if he can be bothered, but I do not think you should counsel people to do risky things. You may walk down the wrong streets of Guad or Chicago (put any name in you wish) and not get held up or worse. But that doesn't make it a wise thing to do. I just fail to understand why people want to defy the rules, at least on this car business. The work thing sounds like a confusing issue and hopefully someone can quote a reference, not just his/her own experience, mostly based on hearsay. My own view is that if you cannot afford to be here for an extended period without working full time, probably you should be looking at alternatives to that plan. Just my opinion, right or wrong.


Well its not that people are looking to defy the rules but it can be a lot of trouble to find a way to keep a vehicle registered for some people. If it isn't necessary here in Mexico, which I get told by cops and immigration that its not, then I can understand people not going through the time and expense.

I by no means would counsel someone to do something risky. I was simply describing what I had heard and the reality of the situation as I knew it. What's the law? Still foggy on that but I think RV is going to post that for us later. (Perhaps it varies state to state in Mexico?) What is the reality? No one here cares about registration of the vehicle in the US. Maybe the just think that its the problem of the state that the vehicle is from.

Also one thing people want to keep in mind is that even if Mexico doesn't care each state has different laws. Some states in the US maintain that you have to keep the car with updated tags (I believe that is what we are speaking of when we say registered) even if you don't use it and fine you if you don't. Some maintain that you only need current tags if you drive the vehicle.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, here it is. Read Articles 158 and 167: http://intercasafs.com/Driving.pdf

Now, forum rules prohibit encouraging illegal activity. Those seeming to wish to continue to do so may find themselves unable to post further.
I know, the rules are hard to find, just like the laws of Mexico's states, but they are there.

One should also read the importation rules, which I don't have in English, but which list the requirements, including that the vehicle be legal in all respects and then:
"Importante: El SAT puede embargar el vehículo si usted incumple sus responsabilidades.", which means, "Important: The SAT may confiscate the vehicle if you don't abide by your responsibilities."

As such, I would not want to get into a serious motor vehicle 'situation' and risk losing my car or insurance coverage, or worse.


----------



## Blackman (Nov 23, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> OK, here it is. Read Articles 158 and 167: http://intercasafs.com/Driving.pdf
> 
> Now, forum rules prohibit encouraging illegal activity. Those seeming to wish to continue to do so may find themselves unable to post further.
> I know, the rules are hard to find, just like the laws of Mexico's states, but they are there.
> ...


Is it possible these laws vary state to state? This seems to be Jalisco law that is quoted in the link. Only reason I ask is not to encourage any illegal activity but I find it hard to believe that here in Queretaro that cops wouldn't take vehicles with expired tags if they could. 

I have had so many friends and family where they definitely try to take their vehicles, myself included. Every single time they simply tell the cops they are not allowed to and finally the cop relents and admits to bluffing or at least pretends to consult another cop who says pretends to tell the first cop that "now" they can't do that "anymore" or something like that.

Especially with trucks they really seem to want those but even with expired tags they never take them. Is it that the law is different in this state about the tags or that they just don't know the law?


----------



## digame (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Sr Blackman, without trying to be rude, "Enough Awready". I get notifications of new posts, and you are wasting my time when I come to the site thinking there is new 'information'. I am quite sure RV who is moderator is also getting tired of this. Do what you want, we know your opinion quite well by now.


----------



## Blackman (Nov 23, 2009)

digame said:


> Hey Sr Blackman, without trying to be rude, "Enough Awready". I get notifications of new posts, and you are wasting my time when I come to the site thinking there is new 'information'. I am quite sure RV who is moderator is also getting tired of this. Do what you want, we know your opinion quite well by now.


Too late that actually was kind of rude. Excuse me for thinking this was a place I could ask questions and obtain information.

I will be the first to admit I don't know everything about Mexico. RV seems to have some great information, I am curious to find out the questions I asked and think he can help me. :confused2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Of course, laws will vary in some details from state to state and I can only tell you what I know of Jalisco. I think you have correctly identified some of the 'bluffs' intended to obtain 'mordida', a felony for both the giver and the recipient, by the way.
Ok, now let's end this discussion, please. Each individual should learn the laws of their own state.


----------



## Blackman (Nov 23, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Of course, laws will vary in some details from state to state and I can only tell you what I know of Jalisco. I think you have correctly identified some of the 'bluffs' intended to obtain 'mordida', a felony for both the giver and the recipient, by the way.
> Ok, now let's end this discussion, please. Each individual should learn the laws of their own state.


Thanks for the input RV!


----------

